# Summer Bash - August 22nd



## JonnyD (23 Jun 2009)

Summer Bash.

After talking to Brad about hosting a woodworking bash I have decided it might be a good idea. The workshop is fairly large so could accomodate quite a few people and is fairly centrally located being in Lincolnshire between Boston and Sleaford. I could do machining demos, domino, veneering, spray finishing etc and hopefully other people could do some. I have a mate who is a handtool buff so I can hopefully get him involved for the non mechanically minded. Date would be a saturday sometime in August.

Please reply if you are intersted or have any suggestions and I can try to get a date arranged. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## jpb (23 Jun 2009)

Hi Jon, 

Sounds like a great idea I would be very interested and it would be good to meet some fellow forum members. 

I live Between Grantham and Melton Mowbray not to far away a could provide transport for anyone else who would like to attend from my area who is stuck for a lift. 

regards 

James


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Jun 2009)

Yep, count me in for August.


----------



## Racers (23 Jun 2009)

Hi,

Sounds good, count me in.

Pete


----------



## woodbloke (23 Jun 2009)

Excellent idea...bit too far for me though  - Rob


----------



## markwuzere (23 Jun 2009)

im local so would be very interested and can collect a couple of people from newark or retford train station on the way if anyone wants to travel a greater distance


----------



## WellsWood (23 Jun 2009)

Yes please, count me in, always up for a gathering and being out of the SE corner would I suspect be good chance to see a few new faces.

Also a great chance to pop back and see how that neck of the woods is getting on without me - lived on your doorstep in Helpringham from '75 to '82. Couldn't wait to get away at the time but man I miss that quiet life now.


----------



## lurker (23 Jun 2009)

me too please! [-o<


----------



## wizer (23 Jun 2009)

Probably not actually, unless Mark goes up in the Car. Doesn't look as if you as central as Brad for trains. We'll have to do one down here next year.


----------



## mpooley (23 Jun 2009)

Im very interested  

anyone from North Norfolk want a Lift?

Mike


----------



## WellsWood (23 Jun 2009)

wizer":248ammp1 said:


> ... unless Mark goes up in the Car.



..well, you never know, but hmm... August, Lincolnshire, all those lovely straight roads... The temptation to spend the rest of the weekend cruising round all my old haunts might be too strong. Methinks a pint in the Nags Head in Sleaford for old times sake is called for at the very least.

Better start praying for rain I reckon Tom :wink: Anyway, what's up with your ability to drive? Have you been banned or something - or is the CRX just _too_ juicy?


----------



## Dave S (23 Jun 2009)

mikepooley":2iqq7ojr said:


> Im very interested
> 
> anyone from North Norfolk want a Lift?
> 
> Mike


If it happens to be 22nd or 29th then I'm interested.... I'm near Norwich, but I'm sure something could be worked out transport-wise.

Dave


----------



## wizer (23 Jun 2009)

MarkW":3tmeh77y said:


> or is the CRX just _too_ juicy?



The CRV is no more! \/ Which is actually a bad thing because it's replacement (Focus) is not so comfy. But good in terms of juice. 

Go up on the bike mate, I don't mind sitting this one out.


----------



## JonnyD (23 Jun 2009)

Hi guys. Initial thoughts about dates is the 22nd of August but I am pretty flexible about this. 

Jon


----------



## jhwbigley (23 Jun 2009)

hi Jon, count me in, any time in august is good for me. 

i'll bring the average age down a bit! 


John-Henry


----------



## Doctor (23 Jun 2009)

I would love to Jonny, but its a bit to close to Skegness, remember the caravan story, daren't risk it.


----------



## JonnyD (23 Jun 2009)

Doctor":2kn5q8jo said:


> I would love to Jonny, but its a bit to close to Skegness, remember the caravan story, daren't risk it.



I try to not to go to skegness if I can help it as well.  

jonny


----------



## BradNaylor (24 Jun 2009)

I'd be up for it. If anyone wants a lift from the NW give me a PM.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Karl (24 Jun 2009)

I'd be up for it Brad - in fact, we could go in my car if there's enough NW demand - 7 seats.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## joiner_sim (24 Jun 2009)

If only it was closer, i'd of said count me in. Sounds like it will be a good 'un though for all those that do go.


----------



## BradNaylor (25 Jun 2009)

Karl":1h2w9tm1 said:


> I'd be up for it Brad - in fact, we could go in my car if there's enough NW demand - 7 seats.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



Well you've got to pass my place on the way Karl, so...

:lol: 

How about making my place the NW pick-up point early in the morning - its central with plenty of parking.

I also have a 7-seater if needed but yours sounds much nicer!

Anyone wanting a lift let Karl or me know.



joiner_sim":1h2w9tm1 said:


> If only it was closer, i'd of said count me in. Sounds like it will be a good 'un though for all those that do go.



Bloody hell Simon, its almost next door! I've met people in the US who drive that far in the evening to get to the nearest bar!

Cheers
Brad

PS I've just looked at a map and realise that we go through Chesterfield. Shall I give Jacob a call and see if he wants a lift?

:wink:


----------



## BradNaylor (25 Jun 2009)

Bumping it before it slips off the first page.

Mods - Can this thread be made a 'sticky' like mine was in the run up to my bash?

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Doctor (25 Jun 2009)

BradNaylor":1gacmd8i said:


> Bloody hell Simon, its almost next door! I've met people in the US who drive that far in the evening to get to the nearest bar!



In my younger days I spent 2 years on a sheep station in South Australia, we used to drive to the nearest pub once every 4 weeks, it was 2+ hours away, the town was on the main highway between Broken Hill and Adelaide, it had 2 pubs and a population of 17.
I used to spend 4 days drinking solidly with the jobbing sheep shearers, come sunday around about 6pm the local policeman would pour me into the drivers seat and point me in the right direction :lol:
Managed to get home on the majority of occasions except when I hit a horse :shock: it ended up like the scene from the Godfather, as the dust settled I thought I was seriously injured as there was blood everywhere, just as I was beginning to panic, I realised that the horse formally known as clip clop was looking at me from the passenger seat minus a body, I'll tell you what that sobers you up sharpish. Didn't do the truck much good either :lol:


----------



## JonnyD (25 Jun 2009)

BradNaylor":4x8244e6 said:


> PS I've just looked at a map and realise that we go through Chesterfield. Shall I give Jacob a call and see if he wants a lift?
> 
> :wink:



Thats a good idea I need to brush up on my rounded bevel techniques  

Jon


----------



## brianhabby (25 Jun 2009)

I might be up for it if there's one of those seats leaving Brad's place free. Depends on the date and I'll have to double check at work on Monday but 22 August looks good at the moment.

regards

Brian


----------



## Escudo (25 Jun 2009)

Only just landed on this thread. Sounds too good to miss. 

I could do a demo on how to botch any joint and cut yer finger.  

Tony.


----------



## big soft moose (25 Jun 2009)

I might be up for it depending on the date - remember westonbirt is running 24-31 of august , and the brummie bash is on the 5th of sept.


----------



## Doug B (25 Jun 2009)

BradNaylor":1me0i6b7 said:


> PS I've just looked at a map and realise that we go through Chesterfield. Shall I give Jacob a call and see if he wants a lift?
> 
> :wink:



Your map must be as bad as my wife`s Brad, if you go via Wirksworth to get to Jonny`s :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:
If you`re going that far south you could pick me up on route :wink:


----------



## BradNaylor (26 Jun 2009)

The route from Stockport to Sleaford takes us straight through Chesterfield. The detour via Wirksworth would add half an hour, granted.

I suspect it might be worth it for the entertainment value, though!

:lol: 

He's probably reading this and will make some comment on the other side.

:wink: 

Brad


----------



## Dave S (26 Jun 2009)

Escudo":2z9gxzds said:


> Only just landed on this thread. Sounds too good to miss.


Tony, maybe you can join up with Mike and I.



Escudo":2z9gxzds said:


> I could do a demo on how to botch any joint and cut yer finger.
> 
> Tony.


Hmmm I was hoping I might learn something new!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## joiner_sim (26 Jun 2009)

big soft moose":21i009yq said:


> I might be up for it depending on the date - remember westonbirt is running 24-31 of august , and the brummie bash is on the 5th of sept.



What brummie bash?


----------



## big soft moose (26 Jun 2009)

joiner_sim":3vygbsuj said:


> big soft moose":3vygbsuj said:
> 
> 
> > I might be up for it depending on the date - remember westonbirt is running 24-31 of august , and the brummie bash is on the 5th of sept.
> ...



the one on the 5th of september 

Its a turning one predominantly , at PaulJs place. detail here https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=33110


----------



## joiner_sim (26 Jun 2009)

thanks for the heads up, its a bit closer to home, although I am moving out of birmingham, I'm only going to be a few miles away.


----------



## Escudo (27 Jun 2009)

Say Dave it would be good to team up again. I wonder if Alan would like to join us? 

We could be the crucial three or the fab four.  

We should make a plan. If you fancy a pint sometime just let me know.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Jun 2009)

Have we got a date for this yet?

I'd be happy to contribute to the day's entertainment if there is anything in particular folks would like to see. At Brad's, Shultzy & I did some Sketchup stuff. I could do the same again if it was of interest, and I could bring along a jig or ten.

S


----------



## JonnyD (28 Jun 2009)

Steve Maskery":2isqvezl said:


> Have we got a date for this yet?
> 
> I'd be happy to contribute to the day's entertainment if there is anything in particular folks would like to see. At Brad's, Shultzy & I did some Sketchup stuff. I could do the same again if it was of interest, and I could bring along a jig or ten.
> 
> S



August the 22nd is looking to be the date.

Sketchup demo would be good as I am stuggling to get on with it and im sure others are as well. Jigs sound good to me also.

Jon


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Jun 2009)

August 22nd.
OK, great. Can I suggest you edit the title of the thread to indicate that, please?
(Edit the first post in the thread, you can change the title there. But you knew that already, I guess  )

Cheers
Steve

Edit - Thank you


----------



## jhwbigley (4 Jul 2009)

A Sketchup demo would be usefully, i have never bothered to even to try to use it. 

John-Henry


----------



## ciscoeuk (8 Jul 2009)

i live at newark notts 

please send details i would love to come along and partake of your hospitality, if there is a charge please let me know


----------



## ciscoeuk (8 Jul 2009)

jhwbigley":1cczot5v said:


> A Sketchup demo would be usefully, i have never bothered to even to try to use it.
> 
> John-Henry


got acces to the net ther are great videos online to teach you or i ould remotely via realvnc depending on your conection 

or i could come over and teach you if you live in the notts area

ric


----------



## JonnyD (9 Jul 2009)

ciscoeuk":1crwgcrf said:


> i live at newark notts
> 
> please send details i would love to come along and partake of your hospitality, if there is a charge please let me know



There is no charge for the hospitatlity. I will post details and directions a couple of weeks beforehand.

Jon


----------



## ciscoeuk (9 Jul 2009)

thanks see you soon


----------



## peter99 (9 Jul 2009)

I'd love to come too please. Sounds an interesting day. look forward to it. 
Cheers Peter


----------



## brianhabby (10 Jul 2009)

Definately count me in. Although it's a bit far, if I can get a lift from Stockport with Brad & co that will help.

Steve,

Do you want the projector for the Sketchup demo again?

regards

Brian


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Jul 2009)

That would be good, yes, thank you. I'm just wondering, though, if it's going to be all the Usual Suspects, if there is any pointin replicating Brad's bash demo. I don't mind doing so, but I don't want to bore people rigid!

I could model something different, perhaps. Maybe the Cheval Mirror that Nick is currently featuring in BW.

I'll have to have a think.
S


----------



## brianhabby (11 Jul 2009)

I'll bring the kit anyway Steve and leave you to decide what you can demonstrate

regards

Brian


----------



## mpooley (11 Jul 2009)

Steve you wont bore me 8) 
this will be my first Bash  


Mike


----------



## wizer (11 Jul 2009)

Steve I think most people are going to want to see the basics.


----------



## peter99 (11 Jul 2009)

If anyone wants a lift with me from harrogate / leeds area or A1 etc on the way down (or alternatively has space themselves) pls PM me. Cheers peter


----------



## BradNaylor (20 Jul 2009)

Steve Maskery":2vmh3sz4 said:


> That would be good, yes, thank you. I'm just wondering, though, if it's going to be all the Usual Suspects, if there is any pointin replicating Brad's bash demo. I don't mind doing so, but I don't want to bore people rigid!
> 
> I could model something different, perhaps. Maybe the Cheval Mirror that Nick is currently featuring in BW.
> 
> ...



To be honest Steve, I think that the guys (like me) who would benefit from a Sketchup demo really need to start from the beginning.

Something like a basic sideboard with doors and drawers would be perfect, with tips on how then to make the whole thing a bit wider, taller, or narrower.

There seem to be a lot of pro guys coming to the bash who could really do with some practical advice on how to knock up a decent 3-d sketch of a cabinet in order to clinch a sale.

As far as I can tell, most of us still use a paper and pencil because we've never had the time or patience to get to grips with Sketchup.

Bezier curves are all well and good, but how to model a kitchen cabinet would be far more useful.


Cheers
Brad


----------



## JonnyD (20 Jul 2009)

Another vote here for the basics. I have dabbled with sketchup but cant seem to get the hang of it. 

Jon


----------



## Modernist (20 Jul 2009)

If I'm back from hols I could bring a box of interesting planes for people to try.

LN 140 LH Iron
LN 4 1/2
LN 62 with 30 and 45 deg blades
LN 60 1/2
Veritas Scraper Plane
Veritas Bull Nose
Ulmia wooden Smoother
Ulmia wooden shoulder
Stanley Side rebate

And maybe Veritas Sharpening kit and waterstone if anyone's interested.


----------



## Karl (20 Jul 2009)

Same here - i've spent a couple of hours faffing around with it, and got nowhere. Hence all my drawings of potential projects on here are scanned copies of actual drawings.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## JonnyD (20 Jul 2009)

That would be good Brian hope your back from holiday in time. I only have some old fettled stanleys and a couple with electric tails :shock: and would like to try some premium wares. 

Jon


----------



## BradNaylor (21 Jul 2009)

JonnyD":monsk33b said:


> Another vote here for the basics. I have dabbled with sketchup but cant seem to get the hang of it.
> 
> Jon



This is the kind of thing I'm talking about







Cheers
Brad


----------



## Steve Maskery (21 Jul 2009)

That's helpful, guys. I'll work on a presentation based on that sideboard, then, shall I? I'll change it a bit (there isn't a curve on it, for example) but I'll use it as a base.

Unless anyone has an even better idea, of course.

Cheers
Steve

PS Brian, have you got all those Plugins installed from last time?


----------



## brianhabby (21 Jul 2009)

Yes I think they are still on there. To be honest, when I play with Sketchup it tends to be on my desktop PC with a much bigger screen. I'll check the lappy tomorrow (it's at work right now).

We are planning a holiday around that time and I've talked SWMBO into spending it in Lincolnshire :lol: 

regards

Brian


----------



## jhwbigley (21 Jul 2009)

brianhabby":1hyze979 said:


> We are planning a holiday around that time and I've talked SWMBO into spending it in Lincolnshire :lol:
> 
> regards
> 
> Brian



:lol:


----------



## jhwbigley (21 Jul 2009)

JonnyD":94s0ckne said:


> That would be good Brian hope your back from holiday in time. I only have some old fettled stanleys and a couple with electric tails :shock: and would like to try some premium wares.
> 
> Jon



I could bring my "semi" fettled say set records 4+6, would be nice to see how they compare, and to see how much more fettling they need!  

John-Henry


----------



## BradNaylor (21 Jul 2009)

Just a thought...


...has anyone asked Charley if he'd like to come? He lives thereabouts, I'm sure.

Or does he never reveal himself, like his namesake with the Angels?


----------



## Steve Maskery (21 Jul 2009)

Well someone calling himself Charley did turn up at a Bash we had here a couple of years ago. Of course, it could have just been "a" Charley as opposed to "the" Charley, but if he was an impostor, he was a convincing one. Never been seen since though, so perhaps we were all hallucinating.

It would be great if he did appear, we could express our appreciation - bottles of whisky, chocolate, the odd Lie Neilsen or two, I'm not sure what his tastes are, but we could all say Thank You.

We want Charley! We want Charley! We want Charley!



S


----------



## seanybaby (21 Jul 2009)

Steve Maskery":1dl6gb9c said:


> We want Charley! We want Charley! We want Charley!



Can't beat a bit of ching, will there be beer and whores aswell? :lol:


----------



## jhwbigley (21 Jul 2009)

seanybaby":sy8vjrl8 said:


> Steve Maskery":sy8vjrl8 said:
> 
> 
> > We want Charley! We want Charley! We want Charley!
> ...



I know theres a few ducth people in our area, but its not Amsterdam! :lol:


----------



## Doctor (21 Jul 2009)

Now were talking, I'm in


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 Aug 2009)

Does anyone have a gadget for truing the stone on a Tormek? I've just been using mine and it wobbles. Not a lot, but I'd prefer it if it didn't wobble at all.

If you do, would you be a super-hero and bring it along. I'll bring my Tormek and we can get it sorted. And if anyone wants their blades grinding, be my guest.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## ciscoeuk (1 Aug 2009)

Steve Maskery":g87mmdjq said:


> Does anyone have a gadget for truing the stone on a Tormek? I've just been using mine and it wobbles. Not a lot, but I'd prefer it if it didn't wobble at all.
> 
> If you do, would you be a super-hero and bring it along. I'll bring my Tormek and we can get it sorted. And if anyone wants their blades grinding, be my guest.
> 
> ...


if its ok with you steve i would like to have my set of sorby chisils rehoned as 2 of them have nicks due to droppng on concret

look forward to meating everyone!


----------



## mpooley (1 Aug 2009)

> look forward to meating everyone!



eek! :shock: 
I dont like the sound of that!

tell me you dont work in an abbotoir


----------



## ciscoeuk (1 Aug 2009)

mikepooley":29bbljkc said:


> > look forward to meating everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opps speel error, lol :lol:


----------



## mpooley (1 Aug 2009)

sorry I have been watching too much CSI :shock:


----------



## ciscoeuk (1 Aug 2009)

mikepooley":v4ht0xi6 said:


> sorry I have been watching too much CSI :shock:



LOL

hope you are at the bash, i bring my meat clever :lol: :lol: :lol: 

by the way i work in a sort of abbotoir, (its called an operating theatre)

all the best


----------



## ciscoeuk (1 Aug 2009)

forgot to ask ist everything on track for the 22nd aug i booked the day off

and is the an address and map details yet????

can i bring along a a choc cake to help out and to say thanks 

all the best

ric


----------



## JonnyD (1 Aug 2009)

Hi all Everthing is in place for the 22nd.

You can see the workshop here about in the middle but will post directions in a week or so.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&sourc ... 7&t=h&z=18

Chocolate Cake sounds good  . I was thinking about putting on a barbecue if the weather is good. Any Veggies?

Steve I have a diamond truer for the Tormek.

Anyone have any ideas for demos things to do etc. I was thinking I could set up a veneering demo of flat and curved work using the airpress as well as beaded face frames and cabinet doors etc using the spindle and tenoner etc and maybe a bit of spray finishing and of course Hand planes and such like.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## wizer (1 Aug 2009)

I'd err on the side of less demos. You'll find, when you get a load of woodies in on place, they can perfectly amuse themselves with bending each other's ears


----------



## ciscoeuk (1 Aug 2009)

JonnyD":3m1r1a82 said:


> Hi all Everthing is in place for the 22nd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok choc cake is being made by my me from my grannies recipe, need to know numbers that are coming so everyone gets a piece!, BBQ sound grate hope the weather is great for that day, crossing fingers toes and every other extremity, 

on the demo's, i would love to see a demo on installing mullens in rails for segmented doors,


----------



## gav (5 Aug 2009)

Hi,

Having not been on the forum much recently I hadn't noticed this.

Is it too late to register an interest, the suggested demos sound like it will be an interesting and informative day?

Gav


----------



## JonnyD (5 Aug 2009)

Hi Gav its not too late the more the merrier. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (8 Aug 2009)

Right this is only 2 weeks away now so I thought I would check to see who is coming. So far we have interest from the following forumites

jpb
Steve Maskery
Racers
Markwuzere
lurker
Mikepooley
Markw
Daves
jhwbigley
Brad dan dunc
Karl
Brianhabby
Escudo
DougB
Peter99
Ciscoeuk
Modernist
Gav
Wizer?
Big soft moose?

Hopefully everyone can still come and there is plenty of room for any latecomers to the party.

I have started cleaning up so the workshop should be nice and tidy by the 22nd.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## big soft moose (8 Aug 2009)

Hi Jonny

I cant make it I'm afraid - due to work and family commitments I've had to chose between this and the festival of wood the following weekend.


----------



## jhwbigley (8 Aug 2009)

JonnyD":aa4pj0bj said:


> I have started cleaning up so the workshop should be nice and tidy by the 22nd.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jon



If you need any help tidying or setting up for the day just let us know.

John-Henry.


----------



## JonnyD (10 Aug 2009)

Thanks john a bit of help setting up on the Saturday morning would be good. 

cheers

jon


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Aug 2009)

Hi Jon

As it's B-7, how about some info on where and when so we can plan our trips, please?

The weather forecast is middlin', sort of reasonably temp but cloud and the distinct possibility of a shower.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## jhwbigley (15 Aug 2009)

Steve Maskery":2xgz8ern said:


> The weather forecast is middlin', sort of reasonably temp but cloud and the distinct possibility of a shower.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



thats Lincolnshire for you! 8)


----------



## JonnyD (15 Aug 2009)

Hi all. I will be there from 8-oclock ish on saturday getting ready and setting up. I think a 10 - 10-30 start would be ideal. 

Directions.

Workshop is situated on Punchbowl lane. Seen in the middle of the screen here.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&sourc ... 81446&z=13

Postcode for sat nav PE20 3SB.

Directions from up north. From the A17 take the A1121 towards Boston. You will come to a place called Hubberts Bridge. Mind out for the speed Cameras and take a Left Hand Turn at Boston West Golf Course along the B1192. Punchbowl Lane is the first road on the right hand side apart from farm tracks. Turn into Punchbowl Lane and the Workshop is the first set of farm buildings on the right hand side.

Directions from south. Head towards Boston and once in Boston follow the signs for Sleaford on the A1121. Once on the A1121 you will come to a place called Hubberts Bridge. Turn right here along the B1192. Punchbowl Lane is the first road on the right hand side apart from farm tracks. Turn into Punchbowl Lane and the Workshop is the first set of farm buildings on the right hand side.

If anyone wants my mobile number just PM me and I will send it to you. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Aug 2009)

Thank you , Jon. I'm looking forward to it.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mailee (16 Aug 2009)

Hope it's not too late for another couple Jon. Mel and I will be there too. Mel is bringing something for Dan Tovey and I have got a pass for the day as it's my birthday.


----------



## JonnyD (16 Aug 2009)

mailee":3m0n54x2 said:


> Hope it's not too late for another couple Jon. Mel and I will be there too. Mel is bringing something for Dan Tovey and I have got a pass for the day as it's my birthday.



No problem Mailee I assume you are bringing the woodburner with you  

cheers 

Jon


----------



## brianhabby (18 Aug 2009)

Steve,

Re the Sketchup demo.

Been checking the lappy and the plugins are not there...!

I'm not sure what I did, I think there was one I shouldn't have had and finished up deleting them all - can't really remember now. If you need to use plugins can you bring them with you again please?

I've got all the kit ready  

We're heading off east at first light tomorrow morning and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday.

Not sure if I'll be online in the meantime though. I bought one of those Vodafone thingys to give you mobile internet access so will be taking it for a spin this week.

regards

Brian


----------



## BradNaylor (19 Aug 2009)

brianhabby":1q4jakcu said:


> We're heading off east at first light tomorrow morning and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday.



I take it you won't be needing a lift then, Brian. 

Unless you're setting off on foot!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## brianhabby (19 Aug 2009)

Sorry Brad, no I won't be needing a lift. I did originally think that I would do but have decided to make a break of it with the missus, so we are touring around Lincolnshire & Yorkshire for the next few days in the old CF camper.

No sure what to do with her on Saturday though :lol: :? 

And guess what - I'm typing this from the middle of a farmer's field in Barrowby just outside Grantham so as you can see the Vodofone dongle is working a treat :lol:

regards

Brian


----------



## Dave S (20 Aug 2009)

Jon,

Unfortunately I'm going to have to drop out - having returned from holiday to find an urgent job awaiting. Really disappointed as I was looking forward to it. Thanks for the invite - hope you all have a good time.

Enviously,
Dave


----------



## jpb (20 Aug 2009)

Jon, 

I will be coming, looking forward to it. 

I will be traveling from Melton Mowbray through Grantham so if anyone would like a lift please let me know. 

cheers 
James (jpb)


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Aug 2009)

Well I'm looking forward to it too, I've had no company for weeks!

My little list includes a fruit cake and the cheval mirror in this month's British Woodworking. I'll also bring my Tormek to be trued and my new planer knife honing jig, so if anyone wants their knives doing, bring them along.

I've recently made some modifications to my Ultimate Tablesaw Tenon Jig, so I'll bring that along too. And if you have the UTTJ, bring along a flash drive and you can have a PDF of the mods.

Anyone want me to bring anything else?

The forecast is looking better than it did 

I must remember to pick up Pete.
I must remember to pick up Pete.
I must remember to pick up Pete.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SemiSkilled (20 Aug 2009)

Hi, is it too late to get in on this bash?

Not been on this forum for a while 

BTW, I have a diamond dressing tool for a Tormek :wink: 

Lee


----------



## JonnyD (20 Aug 2009)

SemiSkilled":26tldtg3 said:


> Hi, is it too late to get in on this bash?
> 
> Not been on this forum for a while
> 
> ...



No its not too late hope to see you there.

Jon


----------



## DaveL (20 Aug 2009)

Hi Jon,

Bit late but I am in for this bash as well.  

I will bring a jig to compare with Steve's, I know mine will not win. [-( 

Is the barbecue still on? I will try and bring something to throw on it. 8)


----------



## JonnyD (20 Aug 2009)

Barbies still on the forecast is pretty good for saturday.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## BradNaylor (21 Aug 2009)

DaveL":1hgb2kh3 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Bit late but I am in for this bash as well.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell - I didn't know there were going to be prefects there!

Tony's not coming too, is he?

:lol: 

Brad


----------



## DaveL (21 Aug 2009)

BradNaylor":fz3li620 said:


> I didn't know there were going to be prefects there!


I now have a picture in my mind of Brad writing lines on a black board...just like Bart, are you arriving by skate board?


----------



## markwuzere (21 Aug 2009)

sorry but im out just took on a rush job for a good customer and going to be working all weekend, hope you all have a good day


----------



## BradNaylor (21 Aug 2009)

DaveL":1qf51bdr said:


> BradNaylor":1qf51bdr said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know there were going to be prefects there!
> ...



Nah, I'm more of your Nigel Molesworth...



...as any fule kno


----------



## brianhabby (22 Aug 2009)

Just a quick thank you to Jon for hosting today's event. You managed to order some good weather too and provide an excellent BBQ.

Thanks to several people there with sharpening methods, I might have actually learned something today.

Also thanks to Steve for the Sketchup demo which I think will prompt more people to have a go with this excellent program.

regards

Brian


----------



## SemiSkilled (22 Aug 2009)

Many thanks for today Jon.

Lee.


----------



## jpb (22 Aug 2009)

Jon and family, 
Thanks very much for today, enjoyed meeting everyone and the BBQ was great. The lesson on how to sharpen a chisel on the Tormek, was very much appreciated 

James


----------



## mailee (22 Aug 2009)

A very big thanks to John and his family. Both Mel and I had a wonderful day there. You all laid on a wonderful spread too which was much appreciated. Thanks once again for the gift of the beech veneer too John It will come in very handy once I get the hang of using it. What a wonderful day and even the weather was very kind to us all.


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Aug 2009)

Great Bash, thank you very much indeed for your hopitality ( and to Duncan for getting me out of a hole!)

Roll on the next one.

S


----------



## woodbloke (22 Aug 2009)

What Bash?...where are the pics? - Rob


----------



## mpooley (23 Aug 2009)

I second that!

thanks John for a great day and lovely sausages  

Mike


----------



## Doug B (23 Aug 2009)

Just like to add my appreciation for a most enjoyable day. Good company, lovely food & weather to match, what more could you want. \/ 

I even got to meet a few from the "dark side" & lived to tell the tale :lol: :lol: :lol: Great banter, excellent day.

Thanks Jonny & all your family. =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## mel (23 Aug 2009)

thanks very much johnny 
had a wonderful time and really enjoyed the company and food 
looking forword to the next one


----------



## DaveL (23 Aug 2009)

Well as me and Pete appeared to be the only ones with cameras, here are some pictures, to prove it did happen. :roll: 

Many thanks to Jon,





His Dad, seen here with Gav,




along with Mum, supplier of great deserts. =D> 




Seen there with Andy (of the wood shed, bet he moans about this picture as well. :roll: )
Not forgetting his little brother, chief gofor  




Them we get to things not do do with a table saw, first Brad (Duncan)




and then Andy




Notice that Andy had managed to spill blood by not paying full attention while using the Tormek so what hope was there when he was at the table saw. [-(
Here is Steve demoing his latest jig, for honing planer blades




here is a sneak preview, full details in a magazine soon. 8) 




It was good to see Alan (Mailee) back in full health




I cannot remember what Mel, Dougb and Pete were laughing at, maybe we could have a caption competition with this one?




I am sorry but I am now in to brain fade, if you post who your are I will edit your name in.  
Pete, watched by Mike and fade1, showing his home made planes of different sizes off.












Here is fade2, I know your about to start a 3 year cabinet making course in Leeds.




This is fade3, honing his sharpening skills.




And finally here is Steve giving his Sketchup demo, must try and master this.




Thanks again to everyone who turned up, I had a great time, next event for me will be The European Woodworking Show, at Cressing Temple Barns, hope to see some of you there.


----------



## JonnyD (23 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the pictures Dave I had my camera there but forgot to take any pics. It was great to meet everybody and would like to thank everyone for coming and making it a great day.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Aug 2009)

Whey-hey, pics! I, too had my camera and left it in the car.
Thanks for taking and posting Dave, smashing.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## woodbloke (23 Aug 2009)

Looks like a good day was had by all...bit disappointed that there are no pics of the gourmet grub :lol: - Rob


----------



## BradNaylor (23 Aug 2009)

What is it about that camera Dave?

It makes stout people look stouter, and skinny people look skinnier!


:lol: 

Thanks Jon & family for a very enjoyable day.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Aug 2009)

BradNaylor":396vt6pg said:


> What is it about that camera Dave?
> 
> It makes stout people look stouter, and skinny people look skinnier!



Ha! And you were having a go at me about me and my mirror! 


S


----------



## jhwbigley (23 Aug 2009)

i'm fade2  and as always very photogenic.

Quick Dave, edit it and put in this photo, no one will know the difference :lol: 






Thanks for the great day Jon + family

John-Henry


----------



## Racers (24 Aug 2009)

Hi, chaps 

Here are my photos

Steves mirror




Steves planer blade honing jig, very nice!!!










Big workshop









The excellent barby





Steves widget explained




















OMG!!





Ultimate tennon jig




People from unflatering angles :wink: 










Sketchup demo





The other snapper snapped






Thanks to every one for the excellent day.
Pete


----------



## DaveL (24 Aug 2009)

Nice one Pete, I very rarely get seen in pictures, you proved I am not a figment of someone's imagination. :wink:


----------



## studders (24 Aug 2009)

Not what you'd call a 'pretty bunch' are they.


----------



## Doug B (24 Aug 2009)

studders":1wxita20 said:


> Not what you'd call a 'pretty bunch' are they.




I resemble that comment, :shock: [-X :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveL (24 Aug 2009)

studders":1tcd9a9m said:


> Not what you'd call a 'pretty bunch' are they.



Should I have been pretty? I was there and had a great time in the company of other like minded woodie's a good way to spend a Saturday. 8)


----------



## studders (24 Aug 2009)

DaveL":sj036y1m said:


> studders":sj036y1m said:
> 
> 
> > Not what you'd call a 'pretty bunch' are they.
> ...



Ok then, poor joke, won't happen again. Smacked wrist duly noted.


----------



## studders (24 Aug 2009)

Doug B":1sb5u6ws said:


> studders":1sb5u6ws said:
> 
> 
> > Not what you'd call a 'pretty bunch' are they.
> ...


:lol: 

Glad at least someone saw it for the lighthearted remark it was intended to be.


----------



## Doug B (24 Aug 2009)

studders":23pfq3c1 said:


> Doug B":23pfq3c1 said:
> 
> 
> > studders":23pfq3c1 said:
> ...



With a face only a mother could love, being called not pretty is a compliment in my book :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Racers (26 Aug 2009)

Hi,

At least our wifes can relax safe in the knowledge we won't get picked up by a 18 year old blond :wink: :wink: :wink: 


Pete


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Aug 2009)

Speak for yourself! I'll have you know that Fifi and I get along very nicely thank you.

S


----------



## Racers (26 Aug 2009)

Fifi! she's mine you cad!!!

:wink: 

Pete


----------

